# My betta fish tattoo



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Had my little brother do it.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh my glob i think i know what am going to do LOL pretty tattoo ;-)


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

I see your an artist. If you draw me a betta design i will have it tattood on me the same day!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's pretty big ! ^.^ Nice job!


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks man! I was looking for more betta fish designs..


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here is one:








sorry really dim 
they are purple salamanders, the female was made up the male was somebodies else HMPK male (even though it dosen't look PK though lol)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have another:








there based off my fish, black CT male my boy phantom, and BF SDT/HM female my girl lady amaya


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Wicked tattoo! Tattoos are cool, and I admire other people's, but I'm too chicken to even get my ears pierced. LOL. I'm such a baby, but I let my 6 year old sister draw on my arm sometimes (if that counts). LOL.


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Can you email me your betta pictures to [email protected]? I will upload pictures of the tattoo Sunday when it is completed


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I want one lol.. I use to have my own tattoo setup >_> I sold it lol.. Meh.. I need to get back into drawing!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay i will 
*edit* i do you have a gmail? it would be easier and i don't have a hot mail :\


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

That's awesome 

After seeing yours I went on google and found two others I thought where cool 

some pretty angry fish, or maybe it's just epic bromance dancing









I love this one but the scales are strange


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

@Marl: That's not permanent... right? o_o


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i think it is permanent  am not sure


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> i think it is permanent  am not sure


If it's permanent... oh my :X


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

why "oh my"?


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Laki said:


> why "oh my"?


It looked rushed, just by looking at the outlines.

Not that my opinion matters... but personally, I wouldn't want my tattoo artist to rush the drawing... knowing that it'd be on my body for the rest of my life.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I guess while it's not perfect it's someone's art. The op mentioned their brother did it. Being a possible homemade tatt gun the op made that decision upon getting the permanent ink done. The outline imprint from a stencil would have given them an idea too. So I'd say more than trying to look perfect and realistic, the op prizes having their brother's art on their body ^.^


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Laki said:


> I guess while it's not perfect it's someone's art. The op mentioned their brother did it. Being a possible homemade tatt gun the op made that decision upon getting the permanent ink done. The outline imprint from a stencil would have given them an idea too. So I'd say more than trying to look perfect and realistic, the op prizes having their brother's art on their body ^.^


^ 

Perhaps you're right.


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Roxy said:


> @Marl: That's not permanent... right? o_o


Oh it's real alright.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Damn haha. Wish I could come up with something for you xD My art hasn't been my best friend lately LOL. Can check out some of my other art though if you're interested. I think I've got some tattoo designs on there  http://dragonhound.deviantart.com/


----------



## adinojones (May 30, 2012)

It has come so nice man...cool colors.....Is this your pet fish? Did you not consider Koi fish tat?? I am going to get something like that but of a small size.
Tattoo Supplies


----------

